# hi



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm Jiji and I am Egyptian American and just moved to Egypt this week! I am a registered nurse by training in the US though I know that is almost an impossible thing to work in here in Egypt (because of the difference in nursing standards). I am living in Cairo though I am in Alexandria quite a bit. I am looking for a place in Alex if you know of one! 

Salaam


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

HI and welcome!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

I happen to know that nursing standards have risen considerably in the Al Salaam Hospital Maadi... they now have registered nurses who have gone to nursing school so you might be able to find work there.. failing that international schools have western trained nurses.. 

Maiden


----------



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum
> 
> I happen to know that nursing standards have risen considerably in the Al Salaam Hospital Maadi... they now have registered nurses who have gone to nursing school so you might be able to find work there.. failing that international schools have western trained nurses..
> 
> Maiden


Thank you Maiden! I sat next to an expat on the plane who also mentioned that there are several expat families in maadi with special needs kids who might be interested in a private duty nurse. I suppose I should get acquainted with the expat club there.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The Continental School is a private school that caters for special needs..


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jii18 said:


> Thank you Maiden! I sat next to an expat on the plane who also mentioned that there are several expat families in maadi with special needs kids who might be interested in a private duty nurse. I suppose I should get acquainted with the expat club there.




I could introduce you to nurses in Maadi...


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

jii18 said:


> Thank you Maiden! I sat next to an expat on the plane who also mentioned that there are several expat families in maadi with special needs kids who might be interested in a private duty nurse. I suppose I should get acquainted with the expat club there.


There is also an American hospital near 10th of Ramadan.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Aren't they teaching Nursing at BUE (British Uni In Egypt) in Shorouk? There must be a growing demand for the qualifying nurses


----------



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks all for responses! I will look into these options for sure. Much appreciated!


----------

